
The awfulness – and awesomeness – of being short - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-49567527
======
rocketpastsix
Im around 5'2\. I've had both really good times and really bad times as a
short guy. The worst was being called a hobbit at a conference. But at this
point in my life I'm used to it, have accepted it for what it is, and just
hope people don't care. Most don't, and I've never even thought I could be
making less because I am short.

------
jplayer01
I'd say the most depressing and demoralizing part of being short is how
negatively it impacts my dating opportunities. I feel incredibly handicapped
and prefiltered out for something I simply can't change.

~~~
soganess
I feel like I straddle the line, I am a bit shorter than the average height
for a male worldwide, but a couple inches shorter than the average American
(and Americans do seem to love rubbing it in).

When I was younger I was really bothered by the gatekeeping people do with
regards to height and dating. I felt myself disadvantaged for something that
didn't make any sense. I wasn't unhappy with my height, we're not gladiators,
and many of the most desirable men on TV aren't that tall. So what gives?

Now at days I see it as more of a blessing, if someone would not date another
human being they'd otherwise find attractive based solely on height then
perhaps that person and I would not get along. I will admit that I only came
to that realization slowly, it took women my height anf taller taking interest
in me a few times for me to really believe that wasn't a position I had to
take out of convenience. That there are many people who don't see a persons
height by itself as a turn on or turn off.

For what it's worth, my partner is just a hair shorter than I am and quite a
bit taller than the average American woman.

------
markus_zhang
Also short here. Over the years I have been getting used to it and other more
important things took my mind eventually. The most uncomfortable period was my
teenage and early 20s. After that everything is OK.

------
m463
I met Prince. He had no trouble getting dates. I did notice the attractive
woman he was with at the time was about his height.

One tall woman I knew complained about the same thing - in reverse. She was
maybe 5'10" or 11" and always complained that guys wanted short women. I was
confused because she was tall and very attractive. I think she had just
psyched herself out.

------
blkstormy
I was expecting article to be about short selling in the stock market - whoops
:P

